# Lest we forget - 11/11/09 Updated for 2010



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

* Remembrance

The Royal British Legion is the nation's custodian of Remembrance,
ensuring that people remember those who have given their lives for the freedom we enjoy today.
The poppy has become the symbol of Remembrance worn during the weeks leading 
to Remembrance Sunday and Armistice Day. *

http://www.poppy.org.uk/remembrance

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites 

 2007 Thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73814.msg1681836;topicseen#msg1681836

 2008 Thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165975.msg2584229#msg2584229


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Lest We Forget

My great Uncle Joe was captured in Japan during WW2 and held in a POW camp, he was an outstanding man, I am so glad you kept on going throughout your illness to manage to attend my wedding before you died - RIP ​
To all the service men & women fighting for us & protecting us across the globe - how very proud you make us​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> And to commemorate those that have lost their lives in the Service of their country *since 1945*,
> the Armed Forces Memorial was opened in 2007 in the grounds of the National Memorial Arboretum.
> 
> Each June, the names of those who have died in conflict,
> ...










http://www.britishlegion.org.uk/remembrance/we-will-remember-them/keeping-their-memory-alive

/links


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thank you for starting this topic again Dizzi. I have to admit I am struggling to find any poppy sellers this year (is that just me?) Normally my local supermarkets have someone from a couple of weeks before but I haven't seen anyone yet.

C~x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Dizzi    

Caz, I know what you mean, I live in a Military town (DH is Army) and haven't seen any


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

​
Remembered with thanks xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Today in our town we had young people assume TA ? and the RAF selling poppies 
on every corner up n down the town, it was a joy to see 

I agree Ive not seen as many sellers this year either - till today!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Finally got a poppy!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Watched the rugby earlier ( Wales v NZ) and they had the para medical core and lay two wreaths and played the last post pre match - brough a lump to my throat.
and all the players had poppies embroidered on thier shirts - wonderful to see.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree, it was great to see the Poppies at the rugby games. 

We had someone selling poppies on Friday outside Tescos, bought some and also bought DS a wrist band so that he could wear it to school as he keeps loosing the pins (they were selling them in his school)

SFT


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I was very proud to see my beautiful DD aged 4 wearing her poppy with pride this weekend, she insisted on having one as well as Mummy and Daddy   .  I'm not 100% sure she totally understands the full meaning of the Poppy (i'm not sure I would want her to be either whilst she is so little) but she understands its for all the men who died in both the wars and the men and women who have given their lives since, in the name of our country.  

We were in The Deep in Hull on Sunday and I was very pleased to see they announced the 2 mins silence and that it was adhered to by everyone around  

SFT,        

Shelley x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

On the eleventh hour of eleventh day of the eleventh month To all our brave hero's who have died for Queen and country, lest we forget To all our brave hero's who are still fighting for Queen and country - keep safe and come home soon.
15 minutes ago ............


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

​
They shall not grow old as we who are left grow old. Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. At the going down of the sun and in the morning, We will remember them.​


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

"THEY GAVE THEIR TOMORROW FOR OUR TODAY"​
XX


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Mish3434 said:


> "THEY GAVE THEIR TOMORROW FOR OUR TODAY"​
> XX


Thats beautiful Mish3434  So few words, but with such meaning.

Would you believe I am the only person in my office who observed this mornings silence, others peoples ignorance infuriates me, they should be ashamed of themselves  

To my dear late Grandad "Jack", It is with the greatest honour that I own and cherish your medals from Burma as you always wanted, I remember you showing them to me as a child, but now I really understand the significance of them, and will cherish them always. You risked your life for queen and country and you came home safe, and today I remember all your comrades that were not so fortunate 

I love and miss you granddad as much as ever 9 years on, your little Teagan xxxxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

SFT, Wearing with pride, almost 100 British personnel have died this year alone in Afghanistan, a very sobering thought.  I pray that all our servicemen and women return home safely

Shelley xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

We all have our poppies and wearing them with pride    DS has a wrist band that he wears too.

I too cannot imagine what the families who have lost loved ones are going through either      My thoughts are with them and those that have loved one in Afghanistan. Praying for them to all come home safe


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

At 11am this morning I will not only be thinking of our Fallen Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Women, I will also be thinking of my colleagues that are currently serving away from their families mostly in inhospitable places around the world. May God keep them from harm and bring them home safely 

Shelley xx

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: 
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. 
At the going down of the sun and in the morning 
We will remember them.


----------

